# Moving a bandsaw



## GeorgeS (Mar 4, 2015)

So all of the shop equipment I bought has been in storage while I have been cleaning out the garage, wiring and just plain and simply getting ready to move everything in. I am moving as much as I can by myself and was wondering if there is any harm in moving my bandsaw by laying it flat and sliding it into the truck? Probably a stupid question but I'd rather ask then not.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2015)

Take the table top off. Break the trunions and you will regret it, m

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 4, 2015)

If it's a delta clone, you can take one nut off and have two whole pieces that would be much easier to move. But yeah, definitely take the table off.


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you Mike!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 4, 2015)

@JR Custom Calls Its a Jet, I got lucky and was able to grab a neighbor for help.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2015)

And don't forget to let it sit at least 24 hours before pluging it back in...hmm....or is it wait a half an hour after eating wood? I forget.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## guylaizure (Mar 4, 2015)

When I moved mine to the new house I rented a Uhaul with the ramp.I strapped the bandsaw to the dolly with ratchet straps and wheeled it up the ramp.Did this with both a Minimax 16 and 14 inch jet with riser block.


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks guys!

@ripjack13 LOL That's for a fridge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2015)

guylaizure said:


> When I moved mine to the new house I rented a Uhaul with the ramp.I strapped the bandsaw to the dolly with ratchet straps and wheeled it up the ramp.Did this with both a Minimax 16 and 14 inch jet with riser block.



I did the same with my 20 inch rockwell. 4 husky 20 yr olds. Had a Very slight miscalculation though. When we stood it up inside the truck it was about 3" taller. It sorta made a dent/crease in the top of the van body. I sure was tough getting it to tip to take it back out. It was nice though. Saw was quite secure. Turns out the measurements on the truck were not right. we should have had an inch to spare.


----------



## guylaizure (Mar 4, 2015)

I had the same problem with the top of the door.Had to tilt the saw more to clear under it.Luckily my brother is younger and provided the muscle.


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 4, 2015)

I did pretty good for two quick trips with my truck. I got the bandsaw, 16" sander, planner, air filter, scroll saw and dust collection system home today. I have the table saw, drill press, joiner and (New Yankie) cabinet left to bring home. You know....all the light stuff! Plus a ton of boxes. Definitely going to rent a trailer again to get the rest. Not
Lifting that stuff into the bed of the truck.


----------

